# suche hilfe bei logo



## P_F (9. Oktober 2005)

Hi, ich suche Hilfe für ein Logo:

Thema: Westlife (Irische Boygroup)
Irgendwas mit grün, weiß und orange, vielleicht ne Flagge von Irland oder so was ....
Hat jemand ne idee ?


----------



## Duddle (9. Oktober 2005)

Ähm, du sollst für Westlife ein Logo erstellen und hast keinerlei Idee? Und wirst sicher dafür noch bezahlt?
Oder betreibst du eine Fanpage und brauchst jetzt einen Header? Dann würde wohl das übliche Bandfoto mit niedlichem Bandnamen am Besten passen.


Lass doch erstmal deine eigenen Ideen (und dazu zählen nicht Farbgestaltung und ne Flagge) hören/sehen, dann sind die Leute hier sicher gleich viel hilfsbereiter.

Duddle


----------



## thecamillo (10. Oktober 2005)

Ist das OK!

gruss thecamillo


----------



## thecamillo (10. Oktober 2005)

Duddle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lass doch erstmal deine eigenen Ideen (und dazu zählen nicht Farbgestaltung und ne Flagge) hören/sehen, dann sind die Leute hier sicher gleich viel hilfsbereiter.



Mann vergiss es einfach, ich glaube nicht dass P_F vor Ideen sprüht obwohl das so simpel ist!

Dennoch würde ich es auch begrüßen wenn die Member hier mal wieder etwas Eigenintiative zeigen würden und da Duddle geb ich dir voll und ganz recht!

Tja solche muss es auch geben - mach dir nix draus Duddle - ist halt so!

gruss thecamillo


----------

